# Amarillo AA%



## brianman (18/5/17)

Hi guys, got some 2016 Amarillo, this pack has 14% AA, seems high for Amarillo, G&G say that's what was on there supply sheet, all the info i can find has Amarillo 7-11%. Guess i'll have to go with 14% and if they're lower suffer the consequences, aiming for 32IBU @ 14%, if they're 10 or lower IBU's under 25, any ideas?


----------



## kaiserben (18/5/17)

I update my (Beersmith) data fairly regularly and I've got Amarillo as 8.3%. 

EDIT: Without having an actual pouch of Amarillo sitting in front of me, I'm 99.9% sure that 8.3% would be correct for 2016.


----------



## manticle (18/5/17)

AA% can vary wildly between vintages.


----------



## brianman (18/5/17)

kaiserben said:


> I update my (Beersmith) data fairly regularly and I've got Amarillo as 8.3%.


Unfortunately don't have any early 2016 packets left, but sure they were around that mark. Brewing a Golden Ale so will either be 32IBU @14% or 22IBU @ 9%. JSGA sight has IBU @ 20, so will be close to the mark, although the previous 4-5 brews have been around 32IBU. Chers Kaiserben


----------



## brianman (18/5/17)

manticle said:


> AA% can vary wildly between vintages.


Never seen Amarillo vary that much, but yeah, is possible.


----------



## brianman (18/5/17)

kaiserben said:


> I update my (Beersmith) data fairly regularly and I've got Amarillo as 8.3%.
> 
> EDIT: Without having an actual pouch of Amarillo sitting in front of me, I'm 99.9% sure that 8.3% would be correct for 2016.


Must learn how to that, normally just update as i buy them.


----------



## kaiserben (18/5/17)

briby said:


> Must learn how to that, normally just update as i buy them.


Yeah - that's all I do. When pouches of pellets of the latest year start arriving I just update in Beersmith as I buy each variety (it's easy to forget to update Beersmith, but luckily the AA% usually don't change too dramatically from year to year).


----------



## Brewman_ (18/5/17)

Never seen it that high


----------



## MHB (18/5/17)

From what I can find the flowers are about 8.3% and after pelletising (T-90) that comes up to 8.7%.
As Amarillo all comes from the one farm, the variation in AA for any given year is usually pretty small, and not all that big from year to year.
The only way it could be 14% would be if someone made some T-45 pellets, cant find any, or someone could have made a mistake, either in labeling the box or at G&G (no one is perfect).
Mark


----------



## brianman (18/5/17)

Brewman_ said:


> Never seen it that high


On G&Gs sight under general specs listed as 8-11%, i suppose under very different climatic conditions AA can be affected, hence the Manticle comment


----------



## brianman (18/5/17)

briby said:


> On G&Gs sight under general specs listed as 8-11%, i suppose under very different climatic conditions AA can be affected, hence the Manticle comment


Cheers Mark, think i will adjust for a lower AA, just coming up to boil at the mo.


----------



## 2cranky (18/5/17)

briby said:


> Must learn how to that, normally just update as i buy them.


On the App you just go to "Install Add-Ons" at the bottom of the home page.
From there you can filter or scroll to what you want to update.


----------

